# Robin Hood: Erster englischer Trailer zur Neuinterpretation des Helden in Strumpfhosen



## AngelinaK (4. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robin Hood: Erster englischer Trailer zur Neuinterpretation des Helden in Strumpfhosen* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Robin Hood: Erster englischer Trailer zur Neuinterpretation des Helden in Strumpfhosen


----------



## Phone (4. Mai 2018)

Sie machen es scheinbar wie bei Spiderman....Solang Rebooten, bis der Film cool genug ist und nen brauchbarer Schauspieler gefunden wurde.

Diese Interpretation ist es allerdings nicht...Sieht eher aus wie "The 20th of Legolas and Kumpel"


----------



## weenschen (4. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Sie machen es scheinbar wie bei Spiderman....Solang Rebooten, bis der Film cool genug ist und nen brauchbarer Schauspieler gefunden wurde.
> 
> Diese Interpretation ist es allerdings nicht...Sieht eher aus wie "The 20th of Legolas and Kumple"



Lach, stimmt. Das ist nicht Robin Hood. Eher Arrow in der Matrix.


----------



## golani79 (5. Mai 2018)

Hab den Trailer heute gesehen - ...

Was für ein absoluter Schwachsinn ... mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen von meiner Seite her.
Ich hoffe, der floppt so richtig!


----------



## Lariel (5. Mai 2018)

Der Meinung meiner vorhergehenden Schreiber kann ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen. 

Wie heißt es aber so schön, ich werde ja nicht gezwungen, den Film anzusehen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2018)

Pseudocooler, Avengers-Hawkeye-Krams, ein schwarzer Little John, ein unbekannter Regisseur....wirkt wie viele andere heutige Filme auch, ohne besonderen Touch. Da geb ich mir lieber nochmal die TV-Serie aus den 80ern.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Mai 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Lach, stimmt. Das ist nicht Robin Hood. Eher Arrow in der Matrix.


Überhaupt ... die Kostüme sind das historisch massivst verfehlte seit "der erste Ritter".
Da ist der Robin-Arrow-Assassine schon fast noch erträglich !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Mai 2018)

Lariel schrieb:


> Wie heißt es aber so schön, ich werde ja nicht gezwungen, den Film anzusehen...


Aber der Trailer zwingt einen dazu sich über den Murks auszulassen !


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2018)

nun, ob der Film gut wird oder nicht, mal schauen
Aber mal ehrlich, da jetzt so eine Mimimi Welle zu machen von wegen "mööö, da wird wieder was Recyclet", aber mal ehrlich das ist echt nichts neues dass eine bekannte Vorlage genutzt wird um da was drauf aufzubauen
War bei Star Wars auch nicht anders


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nun, ob der Film gut wird oder nicht, mal schauen
> Aber mal ehrlich, da jetzt so eine Mimimi Welle zu machen von wegen "mööö, da wird wieder was Recyclet", aber mal ehrlich das ist echt nichts neues dass eine bekannte Vorlage genutzt wird um da was drauf aufzubauen
> War bei Star Wars auch nicht anders



Schön und gut. Ich bin der letzte, der was gegen Änderungen am Ursprungskonzept hat. Sherlock mit Mobiltelefon funktioniert auch überraschend gut. Aber in welcher Zeit oder auf welchem Planeten spielt Robin Hood eigentlich? Einiges wirkt wie Mittelalter, anderes viel zu modern. Bischen Steampunk könnte auch drin sein. Irgendwie erkenne ich da keine klare Linie, der man folgen könnte. Mein richtiges meckern heb ich mir natürlich auf, bis ich den Film gesehen habe. Aber wenn der erste Eindruck ein schlechter ist, ändert sich das (bei mir) in der Regel nicht mehr.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2018)

im Zweifelsfall auf den gleichem Planeten wie das Schloss im Himmel oder so :o


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2018)

Irgendwie hat es noch keiner in Hollywood gemerkt dass der Erfolg des seinerzeit exzellenten Costner-Films nicht mehr zu wiederholen ist. War der Versuch von Ridley Scott nicht schon Beweis genug?


----------



## Chroom (5. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe der Sheriff von Nottingham gewinnt dieses mal


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2018)

Es gibt nur einen Helden in Strumpfhosen Film !





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pc1am3KyYgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nuuub (5. Mai 2018)

Weiß nicht wie oft ich die Robin Hood Bücher in meine Jugend gelesen habe. 
Howard Pyle, eher eine lustige Version, als auch den polnischen Schriftsteller Tadeusz Kraszewski, eine eher ernste Erzählung der Geschichte, gehören für mich auf jedem Fall zu den besten.

Wenn ich den Trailer sehe, und darüber nachdenke was sie aus einem der Helden meiner Jugend gemacht haben... 

Genauso wie die vorletzte Verfilmung von "Die drei Musketiere", mit den fliegenden Schiffen.

Da bekommt man doch Zahnschmerzen von dem Blödsinn. 

Nebenbei, 



> ein schwarzer Little John



Denke nicht dass es Little John ist. Nehme stark an es ist der Maure, Azeem irgendwas, der in dem Film mit Kevin Costner von Morgan Freeman gespielt wurde. In der Serie aus den 80ern gab es eine vergleichbare Rolle, das war der Charakter mit den zwei Schwertern auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Denke nicht dass es Little John ist. Nehme stark an es ist der Maure, Azeem irgendwas, der in dem Film mit Kevin Costner von Morgan Freeman gespielt wurde. In der Serie aus den 80ern gab es eine vergleichbare Rolle, das war der Charakter mit den zwei Schwertern auf dem Rücken.



Jamie Foxx	...	Little John


----------



## nuuub (5. Mai 2018)

> Jamie Foxx ... Little John



Danke.

"A war-hardened Crusader and his Moorish commander mount an audacious revolt"

Also haben sie jetzt aus dem Mauren und den Little John einen Charakter gemacht? ^^

Hatten wohl nicht genug Geld für einen weiteren Schauspieler.

Bruder Tuck, gespielt von Tim Minchin... Das wird ja immer "lustiger". 

Muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2018)

Ich warte drauf das Martin Luther King neu verfilmt wird mit Justin Bieber als Martin Luther King


----------



## Phone (5. Mai 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das Martin Luther King neu verfilmt wird mit Justin Bieber als Martin Luther King



Nope...wird ne weiße Frau


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nun, ob der Film gut wird oder nicht, mal schauen
> Aber mal ehrlich, da jetzt so eine Mimimi Welle zu machen von wegen "mööö, da wird wieder was Recyclet", aber mal ehrlich das ist echt nichts neues dass eine bekannte Vorlage genutzt wird um da was drauf aufzubauen
> War bei Star Wars auch nicht anders



Drauf aufzubauen?  Ein wenig gar optimistisch ausgedrückt .. lol .. 
Aber hey ... hat ja schon bei King Arthur so gut funktioniert


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Drauf aufzubauen?  Ein wenig gar optimistisch ausgedrückt .. lol ..
> Aber hey ... hat ja schon bei King Arthur so gut funktioniert



naja, es ist halt so eine Sache, kann schief gehen, kann funktionieren, bei vielen Umsetzungen merkt man garnicht dass es eigentlich eine Moderne Adaption ist
Ich meine so ein Forbidden Planet ist auch nur eine Adaption von Shakespeares Der Sturm und der Film ist halt auch von 1956
Was allerdings so eine Sache ist wenn man sich so direkt auf die Vorlage bezieht und nja, ich bin da schon Optimistisch weil man halt noch nichts über den Film weiß und der deswegen halt so den Benefit of the Doubt bekommt


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Nope...wird ne weiße Frau


Aber lesbisch muß sie sein, ganz wichtig !


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber lesbisch muß sie sein, ganz wichtig !



Transexuell Genderfluid !


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (6. Mai 2018)

Call of Duty: Sherwood Ops


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es ist halt so eine Sache, kann schief gehen, kann funktionieren, bei vielen Umsetzungen merkt man garnicht dass es eigentlich eine Moderne Adaption ist
> Ich meine so ein Forbidden Planet ist auch nur eine Adaption von Shakespeares Der Sturm und der Film ist halt auch von 1956
> Was allerdings so eine Sache ist wenn man sich so direkt auf die Vorlage bezieht und nja, ich bin da schon Optimistisch weil man halt noch nichts über den Film weiß und der deswegen halt so den Benefit of the Doubt bekommt



Benefit of the Doubt? Neeee .. nicht wirklich ..

Es gibt einfach Filme, da braucht man nicht mehr als den Trailer zu sehen, um zu wissen, dass das einfach nichts für einen ist (und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, bei "Robin Hood" wird's vielen genauso gehen).

Adaptionen gut und schön, aber das hier? Bitte ... und wäre ja nicht die erste Adaption die floppt. Nur scheint es Hollywood einfach nicht zu lernen ...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2018)

Hmmm ... ich bin zwar skeptisch, aber ich mag den Schauspieler seit Kingsman. 

Als mich meine Kumpels in den ersten Teil geschleppt haben dachte ich wir schauen eine Teenie-Komödie. Am Arsch! Die Kirchenszene gehört immer noch zum Besten, was das Genre Actionfilm zu bieten hat. 

D.h. allein wg. "Eggsy" werd ich dem Film eine Chance geben, aber sicherlich nicht im Kino.


----------

